# Cute names for milk..........



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

I plan on nursing for at least 2 years, and was wondering what my ds will call momma's milk when he starts to ask for it. Me and dh were talking about it, making guesses....I have heard some really cute things as far as what a toddler calls his momma's milk. When ds is hungry, I usually say. "Are you hungry? Want mamma's milk?" Or sometimes I just say, "Here's the boobie" So, I was guessing that's what ds will ask for eventually, "hungry" or"momma's milk" or "boobie". But i've heard some really cute names for it mentioned here and there, like "milkies, and "num-num", etc.

What does your toddler say when he/she is hungry and did they repeat something you said or just have their own special name for it....?


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I ask Kathrynn if she wants "nummers." It started as yummies, then changed. Of course, sometimes i slip up and refer to other "yummy" foods as nummers. LOL


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Food is numma. When we would try to get ds to try something, we would would say it was nummie.

And bm in bwee because I ask him if he wants some boobie.


----------



## malamamama (May 13, 2003)

"Deh-Deh". I said it all the time/asked her if she wanted... to dd. I can't remember when she first started saying it. In Tagalog, it means the act of sucking and the breast of milk. When we are in public, people thinks she is asking for Daddy. But since she calls him "Papa", their conversation about her "daddy" doesn't mean much to her







T.....she kind of just looks at them and turns back to the "deh-deh"


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

"ninny's" is our word.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

DD says "Na Na" with the emphasis on the second syllable. I don't know where she got it, it's her own idea.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 20, 2001)

My oldest called it "Side" -- because I would say, "which side do you want?"


----------



## Serenity~Serenade (Jun 20, 2003)

Hannah actually calls it "chi chi" thanks to me babysitting a mexican girl last summer. Unfortunately, it comes out sounding like "tittee".

So much for cute.


----------



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

My ds will be 3 in a few weeks and calls it "hi milk." It started out as "hi gilk," but has changed as his speech has improved. He could easily say "have milk" now, but we've kept refering to it as "hi milk" because it's so cute!


----------



## rosebuds (May 23, 2003)

Ashlin (18m) says quite clearly...Boobie! It is often very cute just the tone of voice she uses, head cocked to the side, pleading puppy dog eyes.

It is not quite as cute however when she has her entire arm down my top and yelling BOOBIE at the top of her lungs repeatedly as I run down the aisles of the grocery store trying to grab the last few items of my list.


----------



## OhMel (Oct 16, 2002)

DS (10 months) seems to call it 'mama'. Whenever he is hungry he starts saying that over and over. I ask him if he wants to nurse (with a hand sign too) but he hasn't said any n sounding things.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

We usually called it "mama milk" or "milky." When Noah first started calling it something it was "mop mop," and now it's "mop mak." I *think* he is saying "mama's milk."

That boy,







!!


----------



## zeldah (Mar 29, 2003)

my first always called it "other side?" (he alsways wanted both sides!), almost sing-songy, with the hand sign. people usually thought he was saying "outside?" and waving bye bye!

with our current nursling we call it milkies, w the hand sign, or older brother says "he wants mom's magic" (I like that one!)


----------



## seahorsie (Jul 1, 2003)

My daughter first called it "Mmm", then "Em", then as we started to call it boobie, she began calling it "bwee" for a long time, then "beets" briefly, now at 15 1/2 mo., she calls it "beesh". A couple weeks ago she added "ah-beesh", meaning "other beesh" when she wants a fresh boob. (or she's just playing games, making me switch her back and forth for the fun of it, giggling all the while!)


----------



## zebrabelly (Jul 10, 2002)

My friend's brother called it "snacks" when he was little. His sisters all called it "mamas" though. Possibly b/c he was yelling about snacks in the lingerie department one time, LOL I think that's cute.









We call it boobie or milk. Margie doesn't talk yet, though. So... Yeah. Just butting in here, LOL

Bons


----------



## ignit (Aug 15, 2002)

My boy always called it 'mih' for milk. Even after he would say 'milk' to identify cow's milk (which he won't drink). Whenever he sees a gallon bottle he says "cow milk, MMMMM (moo sound).

So cute to hear his sleepy voice in the night saying "mama, mih". But just today for the first time (at 16 months) he said "want milk".


----------



## jen and her girls (May 22, 2003)

noobie. It was my oldest dd's combo of nipple and boobie. So, noobie has stuck. Caroline isn't saying it yet, but she will come running if I say "want noobie?" And she totally does what we call, the "Noobie Chuckle". Since she was really little she has done this laugh/cry/cough thing when she wants to nurse. Once she has started the chuckle, there is no dissuading her.

Funny girl.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Nummy-nums or milky. Usually she calls my breasts nummy-nums or num-nums, and the milk itself is milkies, but both terms are used interchangeably. She also says "want other side, please"


----------



## ceciclem (Nov 17, 2002)

DS will ask for it by saying "baba" which is the same word he uses when he sees a baby. I think he's trying to say "bebe" spanish for baby. I usually call it "boo boo" and he'll say that from time to time too.


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

I usually ask Emily if she wants to "Nurse nurse" she says "neh neh" sometimes, usually she just yanks at my top. I'm trying to teach her to ask for it instead of just grabbing and pulling at my shirt. We do a sign language sign for it also by tapping the lower lip with the index finger. She still prefers the yank and grab method though.







:


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My oldest called it mam, how she came up with that we will never know.

My next dd calls its so far by just smacking her lips and assuming a nursing position. She also has started by sticking her hand down my shirt in public and smacking her lips. I love the smacking of the lips but I very much dislike her sticking her hand down or up my shirt and with summer time upon us my shirts are skimmpy enough with out her lowering or raising them more


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

Right now, ds#2 calls nursing and all other food "abub".







: It's close to a boob, but I rarely say boob. Maybe dh says it more than I realize.


----------



## RowansDad (Mar 27, 2002)

our dd calls it "Moca Loca"--not sure how that one happened.


----------



## Mrstattedup (Apr 24, 2002)

Dear Son, used to call it "Ma-Pa" at 10 months..I suppose he was trying to say "Mama Papa", Papa is for Food in Spanish.. now 15 1/2 months calls it "Ah-Boo"! for Boobie with a very high pitch in the second syllable..he just sounds soo adorable!


----------



## Quella (Oct 10, 2002)

dd calls it "su-su". it's 'milk' in Samoan, as that is my husband's heritage. It's fun!
She puts emphasis on the second "su", like "su-seuw"

So cute.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

When DS was around one, I started thinking about this. Honestly, I just didn't want him asking for "boobie" when for instance, we were in the grocery store. I prefer something more discreet. I'm glad I had the foresight because lately we've been in the stage where DS YELLS everything!







_I have to say I however that "noobie" is really cute (jen







)!_

Anyway, at one, I noticed he started saying "anan" when he wanted to nurse. So we just went with it. As the months (YEARS NOW!) have rolled by, "anan" was replaced with "Nana" and then (I believe finally), we've arrived at "nunny."


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

We tried for "Nay-Nay" but it didn't take. It's "Momma Milk". We hada really funny conversation over dinner last night. She said she wanted momma milk and my Dh asked her if he could give it to her. She said no and I asked her why not. "Because Papa has nipples and Mama has milk-les!"


----------



## maddysmommy (Mar 27, 2002)

Maddy started crying NINININININI when she wanted to nurse at about 8 mos. I think I always asked if she wanted to nurse so it's morphed into NuNus. Now she's 21 mos and has just begun to say nurse (nursh) when she wants to which is funny because I still say nunus. It's like we've switched places. SHe also says FLIP! when she wants to switch sides! She's such a big girl now









Leah


----------



## ElliesMummy (Jul 15, 2003)

Nana. It started out as Num-Nums and then went to Num-Na, then finally Nana. It's cute!


----------



## natmother (Feb 5, 2003)

my dd says "Apple Juice".. LOL

= ) Yvonne


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

Saige says "num nums" Lately she's been sticking her hand down my shirt saying boo. I'm not sure if she's playing peek a boo or saying "boob"


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

My little Ryan (19 months old) says "nurnie" and does a special sign he invented. We started using some signs before he was a year old, and he uses the ASL sign for milk - but since "nurnie" isn't the same thing as "milk" he made a different sign by rubbing his thumb and index finger together and sticking them in my face, LOL. When he does that I ask, "Do you want nurnie?" and he gives a BIG nod of the head and yells "yes!" It's so adorable


----------



## kayjayjay (Jul 15, 2003)

Sophie (29 mos) started out saying something like "vawa" which we thought at the time was "water" or just something to drink. Now it has mysteriously become "vaway" or "fway". She also uses the ASL sign for milk.

The last few days as we sit down to get in position she looks up at me with a great big smile and says "Mama, I love vaway!" Very sweet.


----------



## shinybutton (May 30, 2003)

I anticipated that scene in the grocery store, so I purposefully always referred to it as "sleepy juice" and it took. He also requests "other side" with lip smacking anticipation. No one ever knows what he's talking about and thinks he just wants some juice.


----------



## wildfarmsmama (Jun 27, 2003)

The oldest called it chi-chi but said she-shes, from the spanish picked up somewhere, ds#1 was too busy playing to talk or bf by 14 mos and zach is still deciding so I keeping calling it mama's milk, num nums and chi chi seeing what he'll copy...PS what is the hand sign? like cow milking??


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

My dd calls all food bites to eat. One day she pointed to my breast and asked what it was. I told her it was mommy's breast. She said "No, Sam's bites to eat." So now, when I nurse Sam I ask if he wants bites to eat.


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah, the hand sign is like milking a cow...just pretend you're squeezing an udder a few times...


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

Nay nay here. He's 15.5 months and started saying that a month or two ago.


----------



## CartersMomma (Jan 4, 2002)

My 2 1/2 year old son calls nursing "having babies", and he tells me he wants the "big baby" first and then the "little one". He started calling them "babies" all on his own when he was about 15 months.

Definitely one of the benefits to extended BF!!!!!


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

I got a little book called "Breastmilk Makes My Tummy Yummy" and Ryan adores it. It shows moms and babies nursing in lots of situations, ending with a picture of Mommy, Daddy and Baby in bed together. Ryan wants to read that book every night, and does his "nurnie sign" every time there is a picture of baby at the breast. When we get to the last page he kisses everybody in the picture then snuggles down in bed between us, just like in the book







I think he's SO adorable!

I bought the book on eBay, then went to the lady's website and bought more for gifts. I wish I could remember the website! If you can find this book, your nursling might like it as much as mine does.


----------



## ElliesMummy (Jul 15, 2003)

Cool! I found it at Amazon.com for $7.95. How cute!


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

At 14 months, Grace started calling nursing "tock chee" and I dont have the first clue where she got that. "chee chee! tock, tock chee!" she'd chant. Bizarre.

Then just as suddently, it left, and she replaced it with "ging-ging". Still, no idea on where it came from. And of course, "ging ging side" for the other side.


----------



## mothermagic (Jul 17, 2003)

My boys very sweetly snuggle up to me and say "booboo?" It's funny because people think they're hurt and have an owie. It's a very lovely private thing.


----------



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

Will (18mos) has said nurse but usually he says "these" (sounds like "Ds") If I try to keep one covered he will say "2." The other day he had one in his mouth, one in his hand, and with the other hand he was reaching up under my arm saying "3...3...want 3"!!!!!!! Guess he is nowhere near weaning!


----------



## xansmama (Jan 3, 2003)

we call them "booba" or mostly "boo-ah"...i wanted to avoid boobie, and people often think he's saying something else! now he says "ah-booah" or "side" meaning other side, and sometimes he says "milk" while signing as he's nursing! i love that. he's 19mo now, and i;m teaching him to ask politely, esp in public. now he says, "booah! booah!" i respond with, "what do you say?" he replies, "booah peease!" while signing please. sweet.








oh yeah, jen, my family called them noobies when we were little too! thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Leetah987 (Jul 31, 2003)

We call it Num Nums. DS just started calling it by that name. Before that he would just smack his lips. In fact, even though he can call me mama, and does when angry, I am usually called by the smack smack sound. It's not only what I do, but who I am, I guess.







We started calling it boobie, but I foresaw some embarrasing situations doing that.


----------



## fishy (Dec 8, 2001)

my baby (32mnths) calls it nursie-pursie. (started out as nurse, then nursie, then nursie-pursie) and the milk he calls nursie milk. when he says it, its fast and sounds more like napursie and usually people have no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## LittlebitsMommy (Feb 24, 2003)

Littlebit has always called them his Nynees.He still calls them that and sometimes he will just say Mommy I want to nursie please.He says some of the sweetest things.I tried for a while to say Mommys milk he said it a few times but he thinks they are his Nynees.He will tell me Mommy I Love Nynees yummy.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Owen calls it 'bi bi' (bee bee), from boobie- as dh would ask him 'Need some boobie? want some boobie?' or hand him to me saying 'boobie time'...that's his name for breasts/nipples. He calls his own that too, and the dog's...in fact, he calls all large moles or bumps bi bi too!!









He would occasionally use 'other side' too.


----------



## TCC's Mom (Mar 20, 2002)

Dd used to sign it, but now uses "Ah-di-da"...which was her version of "other side" for awhile a few months ago. We have encouraged this term, since it is very discrete for the rare instances when she is asking for nursing in a place that it is easier not to have to explain....

Kim, mom to 18mo Tayte


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

my DS (age 2 1/2) calls it "DEE-DEE" or "Otha Side". He started calling it dee-dee when he was about 1 and then started to interchange with otha side. Lately he mostly calls it dee-dee and I know my milk is down to a very limited amount because he will nurse on one side for a few minutes than say "this side now, please" and point to my other breast.

I like "dee-dee" because when we are in public people don't know what he is talking about.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

My son is two today! He asks for "nuhsie, nuhsie." Sometimes he tells me that he wants some "nuhsie mahk." My favorite is when he says "nuhsie mahk, mmmmm!"

The other night, we were up during a storm. He stopped nursing to tell me "One, two. Two nursies! Milk! MMMMmmmmmm!"

He tells me "sides" when we need to switch.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

My dd calls it "sue". I have no idea where she got that, she has called it that from the time she could talk. It started out a little warbled at the beginning, so it was more like Shoe, but as her speech got clearer, it became Sue, and "oth sigh sue" for other side sue.

Funny story related to calling it that in public: Athena was almost 2, maybe about 22 months. We were at a family friend's house and Athena was running around the dining room and knocked her head on the corner of the buffet. She's crying and looking for me and runs to me. I was talking to the daughter of this friend. Athena says, "sue Mama, sue," and I without thinking, say, "oh, you want to sue? ok, come here." and go to pick her up. The friend looks just horrified, and said, "did she say she wants to sue us?" I laughed and said, "nono, that's her word for nursing." The horrified look was replaced with amusement and relief. I laughed about it for days. Dh tells the story every time her word for nursing comes up.

edited to add: I forgot, she calls my right side "Daddy side" and my left "other side." I guess neither one is mine! I think the "daddy side" one is because when she is nursing on that side, she is between us in bed, close to Daddy.


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

All these stories are so awesome and so cute. My little guy is six months old now. He doesn't have a special word yet, but he's working on it. He has a special yell-cry which is very distinctive.


----------



## hank's mama (Mar 2, 2003)

Hank just says "Mmmmmmm Mmmmmm Mmmmmmm" when he wants to nurse. Oh, and he pulls at my shirt which makes it quite obvious he wants to nurse, lol.


----------



## PaMomx3 (Apr 27, 2003)

DS is 15 months, he climbs up into my lap and says "Boooo? Boooo?" short for boob, i guess. When he was a tiny baby, we'd call it boob juice.

I love the names num num, noobie and milkies!


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

Ok, we got a new one!









I have a raised mole under one breast; stroking and rubbing it has become part of the whole nursing routine, and that side is definitely the favored side because of it.

She calls it "Da Fot" -- "the spot." So we have "Fot Side" (sometimes "Da Fot Lolo") and "Other Side," very clearly differentiated. I absolutely adore the expressions on people's faces when we're out and she suddenly and loudly announces she wants Da Fot!


----------

